

Show HN: Do you need this “Yelp for Builder Tools”? - hackertoolbox
http://www.hackertoolbox.com/

======
hackertoolbox
It would be useful if hackers here can leave some reviews on
[http://hackertoolbox.com](http://hackertoolbox.com).

Hacker news is a great community for discussion, but how do the discussions[1]
help people decide which tools they should consider? I doubt it's usefulness.
How many times do you see people asking suggestions on which domain registrar
is the best[2]? Today do you check Yelp before going to a new restaurant or
asking that somewhere? I check what the top restaurants in the area and what
the top dishes/food they provide. I buy products on Amazon after reading the
reviews and feel uncomfortable to buy products with zero review and rating.

HackerToolbox wants to persist the great discussions/reviews and makes that
for future use.

[1] Tools of the trade, 2013 edition
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5235137](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5235137)

[2] Two similar questions asked on the same day:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8541117](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8541117)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8541654](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8541654)

------
michaeljurena
I'm not sure that the "Yelp for Builder Tools" is very relevant.

~~~
hackertoolbox
Can you elaborate more?

------
minimaxir
That's not how Yelp works. Yelp is information + feedback.

~~~
hackertoolbox
That's true. The feedback is user contributed. If you write one review on
HackerToolbox, it will be more like Yelp :)

